# regelmäßige Disconnects



## Linski (6. Januar 2007)

hi!

undzwar habe ich bei WOW ca. alle 10min nen Disconnect.


ich hatte  DSL 1000s bei T-Online und es leif alles gut.
Jetzt habe ich aber DSL 6000, allerdings können wir maximal DSL 3000 empfangen (wegen den Leitungen).
Ich habe auch schon mal große Daten usw runtergeladen, wir bekommen wirklich nur DSL 300 (ca 270kb/sec download)
Da kann ich zwar nichts machen, dass die leitungen nicht für DSL 6000 ausgelegt sind, aber DSl 3000 ist ja auch gut!

Allerdings habe ich bei WoW nun regelmäßige Disconnects.
Und ich hab keine AHnung woran das liegen könnte

ich benutze Wlan, aber daran dürfte es nicht legen, da ich auch mit DSL 1000 schon Wlan hatte und es einwandfrei funktioniert hatte. Die Signalstärke ist bei mir meist hervorragend (das beste), aber manchmal auch sehr gut. eine schlechtere Signalstärke hatte ich noch nie.

was allerdings sehr merkwürdig bei mir ist:
Sobald ich bei wow einen DC habe, geht das ganze internet nicht mehr! Ich bin allerdings noch mit dem router verbunden. Ich muss dann immer die Verbindung trennen und mich wieder neu verbinden, dann kann ich wieder ins INternet. Allerdings werde ich bei WoW wieder in ein paar minuten einen DC haben und muss mich nochmal neu verbinden.

Ich hab mich ja auch schon 'nen bissl selber schlau gemacht^^. Einige behaupten, dass es ein problem damit gibt, dass wir nur DSL 3000 empfangen können, aber eigentlich DSL 6000 haben.
nur mit dem normalen Internet (surfen, andere Games online zocken) treten ja auch keine Probleme auf, nur bei WoW!
An Addons liegt e auch nicht, das war gleich mein erster gedanke. wenn ich alle deaktiviert habe, bekomme ich genauso oft einen DC, als wenn ich alle aktiviert habe.


----------



## Dissection (8. Januar 2007)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen machen können was WLAN und Spiele betrifft. Hast du schonmal die Netzwerkkarten ausgetauscht oder ein bissichen an den Duplex Einstellungen probiert?


----------



## Linski (11. Januar 2007)

Dissection schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen machen können was WLAN und Spiele betrifft. Hast du schonmal die Netzwerkkarten ausgetauscht oder ein bissichen an den Duplex Einstellungen probiert?



ne. also netzerkkarte werd ich nich auswechseln, dazu müsst ich mir ja dann extra ne neue holen.
Ausserdem is meine erst 'n paar monate alt. 
aber anscheinden liegt es doch am WLan. hab meinen PC mal mit Kabel am router angeschlossen, uns es funktioniert! keine DCs mehr!
allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte.
Weil mit DSl 1000 konnte ich ganz normal WoW spielen.
Evtl. könnte es auch am neuen Router liegen, den ich zu DSL 6000 bekommen habe.
Leider hatte ich den alten zu diesem zeitpunkt schon woanders hin verlegt, sodass ich das nicht testen kann.
Ich hab den router einfach mal zur reperatur geschickt... vllt is ja da irgendwas mitm Wlan defekt.


----------



## Len (11. Januar 2007)

Erinnert mich an Herbst. 
Hatte genau das selbe Problem, allerdings andere Begebenheiten.
Bei mir gibts keinen Router (sondern nen Switch) und kein WLan, aber genau die selben Probleme waren da.
Selbst Modem-Reset und ewiges warten in der Serviceline meines Inetproviders haben nichts gebracht.

Ich weiss ja nicht ob du immer noch von dem Problem geplagt wirst, bei mir half es, dass ich die Plätze der Netzwerkkabel änderte, in meinem Fall alles einfach einen Platz weiter nach links gesteckt und dann gabs auch lange keine Probleme mehr, bis vor einiger Zeit.. aber okay, da war das komplette Internet von Inode in ganz Österreich tot ^^

Probier das mal, vielleicht hilft es ja o_O


----------

